

Yahoos Bristle at Mayer’s QPR Ranking System and “Silent Layoffs” - trustfundbaby
http://allthingsd.com/20131108/because-marissa-said-so-yahoos-bristle-at-mayers-new-qpr-ranking-system-and-silent-layoffs/

======
JoeAltmaier
Hopefully the worst that most Yahoo employees will have to endure is being
"bristled". The company is struggling; cutbacks have to be made; reducing
workforce usually happens through a variety of means.

When people are being threatened they 'bristle', like a cat I suppose. But in
this case the CEO is not likely to back off in fear. I suggest more pro-active
methods: sharpen up your resume; work harder and produce more; hit your goals
reliably.

------
joshuaellinger
Maybe she's getting ready to apply to be CEO of Microsoft...

